# Lap Baby Blanket Knitted in Trinity Stitch



## edithann

Thank you Stella for telling me about this wonderful new section.

I am knitting a lap baby blanket in a trinity stitch.
This is a multiple of 4 sts. I cast on 116 sts leaving 8 sts on either side as a border (knit as a garter st)
I started with a garter st border for approx 1 inch. This is a SMALL lap blanket. If you want it larger, you can add on more sts and/or use a larger needle. I used a size 7 circular needle.

Instructions:
Row 1 Purl (This is the right side)
Row 2 *K1, P1, K1..then into the next stitch you P3 tog..keep doing this on 4 sts all the way across from the * and make sure you leave the border on either side.
Row 3 Purl (right side)
Row 4 *P 3 tog, K1, P1, K1 into next st...repeat from * again..and make sure you leave the border on either side.

Continue until length you want and end with same size border (garter stitch) as the one in the beginning.

Happy Knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## laurelarts

Wow! That is gorgeous and easy!! Thank you for posting.


----------



## edithann

laurelarts said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous and easy!! Thank you for posting.


Thanks Jean..I love to see your beautiful postings, too!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh my that's so gorgeous! I'll definitely have to keep this one in mind when I have another baby due in the family!


----------



## edithann

StellasKnits said:


> Oh my that's so gorgeous! I'll definitely have to keep this one in mind when I have another baby due in the family!


Thanks so much..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Dianeks2

edithann said:


> I am knitting a lap baby blanket in a trinity stitch.
> This is a multiple of 4 sts. I cast on 116 sts leaving 8 sts on either side as a border (knit as a garter st)
> I started with a garter st border for approx 1 inch. This is a SMALL lap blanket. If you want it larger, you can add on more sts and/or use a larger needle. I used a size 7 circular needle.
> 
> Instructions:
> Row 1 Purl (This is the right side)
> Row 2 *K1, P1, K1..then into the next stitch you P3 tog..keep doing this on 4 sts all the way across from the * and make sure you leave the border on either side.
> Row 3 Purl (right side)
> Row 4 *P 3 tog, K1, P1, K1 into next st...repeat from * again..and make sure you leave the border on either side.
> 
> Continue until length you want and end with same size border (garter stitch) as the one in the beginning.
> 
> Happy Knitting!
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Ok, I may not be the brightest bulb in the box but....

If I am decreasing (P 3 tog), don't I need to have increases? I thought by looking that this was some sort of of bobble stitch (I haven't heard of Trinity stitch before), but I am confused by the directions. Could you explain it for the newbie knitters or the incredibly dense (meaning me)? It is a pretty bblanket.

Diane


----------



## edithann

Dianeks2 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am knitting a lap baby blanket in a trinity stitch.
> This is a multiple of 4 sts. I cast on 116 sts leaving 8 sts on either side as a border (knit as a garter st)
> I started with a garter st border for approx 1 inch. This is a SMALL lap blanket. If you want it larger, you can add on more sts and/or use a larger needle. I used a size 7 circular needle.
> 
> Instructions:
> Row 1 Purl (This is the right side)
> Row 2 *K1, P1, K1..then into the next stitch you P3 tog..keep doing this on 4 sts all the way across from the * and make sure you leave the border on either side.
> Row 3 Purl (right side)
> Row 4 *P 3 tog, K1, P1, K1 into next st...repeat from * again..and make sure you leave the border on either side.
> 
> Continue until length you want and end with same size border (garter stitch) as the one in the beginning.
> 
> Happy Knitting!
> Edie (EdithAnn)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I may not be the brightest bulb in the box but....
> 
> If I am decreasing (P 3 tog), don't I need to have increases? I thought by looking that this was some sort of of bobble stitch (I haven't heard of Trinity stitch before), but I am confused by the directions. Could you explain it for the newbie knitters or the incredibly dense (meaning me)? It is a pretty bblanket.
> 
> Diane
Click to expand...

Hi Diane..thanks for looking...no, you are not dense, just look at the instructions one more time..I should have made that a little clearer in row 2 where it says, k1,p1,k1..you do that all in ONE STITCH which will give you a total of 3. I think I made that clearer in row 4. Try it this way..let me know if it works for you.
Happy Knitting,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann

CLARIFICATION OF ROW 2!!

To all of you looking at this pattern, on line 2, you k1,p1,k1 
into one stitch. I think line 4 is clearer about that.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## laurelarts

See how great this section is! We can talk to the designer, ask questions, get answers....wonderful.


----------



## edithann

laurelarts said:


> See how great this section is! We can talk to the designer, ask questions, get answers....wonderful.


Absolutely!!! :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits

Ahhh, this is one of the fabulous reasons we needed this section! You can talk directly to the designer if you think there might be an issue or just need some help. No "getting lost in the shuffle" of other threads. Lovely!


----------



## Gypsycream

Love that stitch, I remember making my sons blankets very similar to this when they were babies.


----------



## edithann

Gypsycream said:


> Love that stitch, I remember making my sons blankets very similar to this when they were babies.


Thanks, Gypsycream...your bears are gorgeous!!! :thumbup: 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Dianeks2

laurelarts said:


> See how great this section is! We can talk to the designer, ask questions, get answers....wonderful.


Thank you. and Thank you. I was able to ask a "silly" question and get an answer without feeling totally dumb, and have the designer right here to not only answer my question but to edit her pattern for all the other "Diane's" with the same question.

This is so great.

Diane


----------



## edithann

Dianeks2 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> 
> See how great this section is! We can talk to the designer, ask questions, get answers....wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. and Thank you. I was able to ask a "silly" question and get an answer without feeling totally dumb, and have the designer right here to not only answer my question but to edit her pattern for all the other "Diane's" with the same question.
> 
> This is so great.
> 
> Diane
Click to expand...

Hello again Diane, this is fun!! I hope I was able to help you.
Any time, keep in touch!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn_


----------



## DeniseCM

Thank you so much for this. It's lovely and just in time for new grandbaby's arrival.
Best wishes and Happy Knitting.
Denise


----------



## edithann

DeniseCM said:


> Thank you so much for this. It's lovely and just in time for new grandbaby's arrival.
> Best wishes and Happy Knitting.
> Denise


Hi DeniseCM..thank you for writing..good luck with your new grandbaby. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Rainebo

This stitch is so interesting. I have got to make a blanket with this stitch. Thank you.


----------



## edithann

Rainebo said:


> This stitch is so interesting. I have got to make a blanket with this stitch. Thank you.


You are quite welcome...enjoy!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Leezy

Thanks Edie for this wonderful pattern. I am going to be a Grandma in a few months for first time and this is the blanket that I will make my new grandson. I was looking for one that had texture to it but wasn't too hard to do. This is perfect. I will post a picture of it when I am done. 
Lee


----------



## edithann

Leezy said:


> Thanks Edie for this wonderful pattern. I am going to be a Grandma in a few months for first time and this is the blanket that I will make my new grandson. I was looking for one that had texture to it but wasn't too hard to do. This is perfect. I will post a picture of it when I am done.
> Lee


Hi Lee...first of all congratulations are becoming a new grandma. Have fun knitting for your new grandson. You are welcome; I found this pattern fun!
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## amudaus

Edie,how lovely this stitch looks.Thank you for posting i will certainly be giving it a try..Looks beautiful and soft.


----------



## edithann

amudaus said:


> Edie,how lovely this stitch looks.Thank you for posting i will certainly be giving it a try..Looks beautiful and soft.


Hi Amudaus, Your are very welcome. It is a lovely stitch and is soft looking, especially for a baby blanket.
Edie


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Lovely blanket, Edie... thanks!


----------



## edithann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Lovely blanket, Edie... thanks!


Thank you, Sewbizgirl!
Edie...


----------



## wildwood42

Beautiful blanket, thank you so much, this is wonderful to have this site. Now I know what blanket to make for my ggd.


----------



## edithann

wildwood42 said:


> Beautiful blanket, thank you so much, this is wonderful to have this site. Now I know what blanket to make for my ggd.


Hi Wildwood42, thank you and you are sooo welcome. Have fun knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh lovely!!


----------



## edithann

Gypsycream said:


> Oh lovely!!


Hi Gypsycream....thanks for your nice compliment!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------

